
The Rise of “Worse Is Better” (1991) - momonga
https://www.jwz.org/doc/worse-is-better.html
======
sbierwagen
Trying to open this link as a new tab seems to trigger jwz.org's hotlink
detection, which then serves up a slightly obscene image.

